# Variablen aus URL auslesen und in HTML darstellen



## g7230 (8. Mrz 2021)

Hallo Java-Forum 

Nachdem eine Veranstaltung ausgewählt wurde, ergänzt sich die URL:

https:/eineurl.com/event/?termin=2021-04-15&ort=Berlin&event=Virtuell

Auf der Zielseite möchte ich nochmal eine Zusammenfassung der ausgewählten Infos darstellen.

Termin: 15.04.2021
Ort: Berlin
Event: Virtuell

Mit diesem JavaScript funktioniert das nur beim Termin.


<script type="text/javascript">
                if (window.location.search != '')
                var url = window.location.search;
                var meinevariable = url.replace('?termin=', 'Termin: ');
                var meinevariable = url.replace('&ort=', ' Ort: ');
                var meinevariable = url.replace('&event=', ' Event: ');
                document.write(meinevariable);</script>
              </div>


Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich die 3 Eigenschaften (Termin, Ort, Event) anzeigen lassen kann?
Ich freue mich sehr auf eine Hilfestellung.

LG


----------



## mihe7 (8. Mrz 2021)

So, vielleicht?

```
var params = new URLSearchParams(window.location.search);
var termin = params.get("termin");
var ort = params.get("ort");
var event = params.get("event");
```


----------

